# Introductory Welding Course in Mo



## HMF (Nov 12, 2012)

Introductory Welding Course in St. Louis		
There is an introductory welding class at *St Louis Community College at Forest Park*, 5600 Oakland Avenue, that covers safety, oxy-acetylene cutting, plasma cutting, stick welding, mig welding, and a bit of tig welding. There is no certification with the course other than the college credit on your transcript but the course is 80-90% hands on in the lab. The lab has 12 Miller combo Mig/Stick machines, 5 Tig machines, 4 Plasma cutters, 4 Oxy-Acetylene stations, and all the various tooling to support the class. Feel free to contact me, the instructor, with any questions you have. My office number is (314) 644-9306 and my office is located in F-020. The course number is ME 101:450.

ME 101:450 Welding Technology is an introductory course structured for individuals who have had no experience using welding equipment. The course begins by covering safety and progresses to Oxy Acetylene and Plasma cutting. The welding processes begin with SMAW (stick) and then GMAW (mig) on mild steel. These two processes are practiced in all positions by the students. The remaining time of the course is used to demonstrate other processes such as GTAW (tig), FCAW (mig), CAC (carbon arc cutting) and GMAW (spoolgun) on aluminum.

It is structured as a “hands on” course allowing the students 80-90% of class time in the lab with the equipment in their hands.

The course meets on Monday and Wednesday evenings 5:30 – 8:00 pm for 16 weeks and costs In district students $93.00 per credit hour. This is a 3 credit hour course.

The course is at capacity this semester but it will be offered again in the Spring 2013 beginning January 14th. This particular class has a history of filling quickly so if you are interested keep in mind “early registration” for Spring 2013 begins on 10/24/2012.

If you have any further questions feel free to contact me at 644-9306.


Bill Stevens
Engineering Technician II / Adjunct Faculty
St. Louis Community College at Forest Park
5600 Oakland Ave
St. Louis, Mo. 63110
wstevens@stlcc.edu​


----------

